# Why is blush so cute?



## VinsCool (Apr 30, 2016)

Seriously, this is my weakness. Post a picture featuring a boy or a girl blushing, and I melt for it 

WHY?


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 30, 2016)

It adds an extra layer of adorableness that you cant help liking them more even if they aren't your preferred gender.


----------



## Dorimori (Apr 30, 2016)

I'm with you. It's adorable


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Apr 30, 2016)

I'm told that I look cute when I blush.
I also blush pretty easily though...

I dunno really. I just think it's adorable! <3


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 30, 2016)

Real_Redwolf said:


> I'm told that I look cute when I blush.
> I also blush pretty easily though...
> 
> I dunno really. I just think it's adorable! <3


Yes blush is adorable :3


----------



## Touko White (Apr 30, 2016)

I don't really blush much.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 30, 2016)

Apparently it's obvious when I blush and I blush very easily.....


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 30, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


>


BUBSY..... If you are going to post your hentai atleast make it look like the shirts DOWN


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 30, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> BUBSY..... If you are going to post your hentai atleast make it look like the shirts DOWN


b-but you can't see anything 2 day


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 30, 2016)

I can see her cleavage *BAN*


----------



## Touko White (Apr 30, 2016)

Blushing is cute, I'm overloading

my brain reads 'Service Temporarily Unavailable'


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 30, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> Blushing is cute, I'm overloading
> 
> my brain reads 'Service Temporarily Unavailable'


This!


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 30, 2016)

very smol sfw blushy squidder dump


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 30, 2016)

Blush Collection:


Spoiler


----------



## Touko White (Apr 30, 2016)

IT'S TOO CUTE


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 30, 2016)

<3 <3 <3


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Quantumcat (Apr 30, 2016)

I think it's because blushing means embarrassed, which means innocent, which means child-like, and instincts tell us to love children, so we protect them and ensure the continuity of our species.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 30, 2016)

BECAUSE YOU ARE ADORABLE


----------



## Ricken (May 2, 2016)

Why is blushing a weakness?

get a [insert opposite gender here]friend and... need I say moar?


----------



## VinsCool (May 2, 2016)

Ricken said:


> Why is blushing a weakness?
> 
> get a [insert opposite gender here]friend and... need I say moar?


----------



## Ricken (May 2, 2016)

VinsCool said:


>


My point exactly


----------



## VinsCool (May 2, 2016)

Ricken said:


> My point exactly


THIS IS MY WEAKNESS

Whenever I see blush, I become all "awww" :3c


----------



## Ricken (May 2, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> THIS IS MY WEAKNESS
> 
> Whenever I see blush, I become all "awww" :3c


Any special reason your av has blush?


----------



## VinsCool (May 2, 2016)

Ricken said:


> Any special reason your av has blush?


BECAUSE IT'S FUCKING ADORABLE


----------



## Ricken (May 2, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> BECAUSE IT'S FUCKING ADORABLE


Blush makes me blush... and blush makes my gf blush...

Its quite the vicious cycle


----------



## VinsCool (May 2, 2016)

Ricken said:


> Blush makes me blush... and blush makes my gf blush...
> 
> Its quite the vicious cycle


Awww :3c


----------



## Ricken (May 2, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Awww :3c


You've tempted me to go to Google. How dare you


----------



## VinsCool (May 2, 2016)

Ricken said:


> You've tempted me to go to Google. How dare you


Good good :3c


----------



## Ricken (May 2, 2016)

I may as well constantly edit a spoiler here


Spoiler: :blush:


----------



## VinsCool (May 2, 2016)

Ricken said:


> I may as well constantly edit a spoiler here
> 
> 
> Spoiler: :blush:


----------



## Ricken (May 2, 2016)

VinsCool said:


>


...I so wish my gf was here rn


----------



## VinsCool (May 2, 2016)

Ricken said:


> ...I so wish my gf was here rn


----------



## Ricken (May 2, 2016)

VinsCool said:


>


Much blush. Much wow.


----------



## VinsCool (May 2, 2016)

Ricken said:


> Much blush. Much wow.


msndbcmndcnc sndc n


----------



## Ricken (May 2, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> msndbcmndcnc sndc n


SOOOO Deja vu 



Spoiler: Deja Vu



Since im the only male flute player in our school. there are alot. of flutes.


I love (see what I did there) how this became a 'just paste blush here' thread


----------



## VinsCool (May 2, 2016)

Ricken said:


> I love (see what I did there) how this became a 'just paste blush here' thread


I TOTALLY LOVE IT :3c


----------



## Ricken (May 2, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I TOTALLY LOVE IT :3c


Vocalloids; Ship material since Vocalloids


----------



## VinsCool (May 2, 2016)




----------



## Ricken (May 2, 2016)

VinsCool said:


>


YES. So.  accurate.





EDIT; Think those Guests are enjoying this? lol


----------



## VinsCool (May 2, 2016)




----------



## Ricken (May 2, 2016)

VinsCool said:


>


Awww

And I cant pick 
https://www.google.com/search?q=blu...kYMKHT48DqsQ_AUIBigB#tbm=isch&q=kissing+anime


----------



## VinsCool (May 2, 2016)

Ricken said:


> Awww
> 
> And I cant pick
> https://www.google.com/search?q=blu...kYMKHT48DqsQ_AUIBigB#tbm=isch&q=kissing+anime


So much


----------



## mgrev (May 2, 2016)

this thread is blush overload. i blushed from just reading it


----------



## Dartz150 (May 2, 2016)

Just look at my avatar hehe.

Or, behold de Queen of the cuteness and the blushment empire.






Ehmmm... wrong file, derp.

This is it :


----------



## migles (May 2, 2016)

i changed my avatar for this thread
(and the bleed is thanks to cute squidding pictures)


----------



## Noctosphere (May 2, 2016)

VinsCool said:


>


is that Lucy Heartfilia?
WHERE ARE THE BOOBS?!!!!!


----------



## Noctosphere (May 2, 2016)

so @VinsCool you want blush?
you want cat girl?
do you want boobs?
I got you all three


----------



## AboodXD (May 2, 2016)




----------



## Seriel (May 2, 2016)




----------



## MissingNO123 (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Ricken (May 3, 2016)

MissingNO123 said:


> View attachment 47789


Edgy...................................................................................................

Anyone?
No?
guys?


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (May 4, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> View attachment 47919


Isabelle <3


----------



## raystriker (May 4, 2016)

Rias my love


----------



## Noctosphere (May 4, 2016)

Lucy Heartfilia


----------



## VinsCool (May 5, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> Lucy Heartfilia


Not enough blush.


----------



## Ricken (May 5, 2016)




----------



## Touko White (May 5, 2016)

@Noctosphere that's so adorable <3


----------



## BurningDesire (May 5, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (May 5, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


>


Hnng why are shy persons so cute? ;w;


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 18, 2016)

BUMP WITH EXTRA-BLUSH 2DAY






Who said only girl can blush?


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 18, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Hnng why are shy persons so cute? ;w;


ikr, shy people are cute


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 18, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> ikr, shy people are cute


blush->shy->innocent->child-> humans are programmed to want to look after children, so we perceive blush as 'cute'.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 18, 2016)

I couldn't save the gif from this tweet so I will post the tweet
Failed to fetch tweet https://twitter.com/kotori_f/status/744079739699105792


----------



## Touko White (Jun 18, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


>


THAT GIRL IS SO FUCKING ADORABLE I'M PROBABLY GOING TO PASS OUT DUE TO HER BEAUTY...
(also I'd buy that controller she's holding too)


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 18, 2016)

Touko White said:


> THAT GIRL IS SO FUCKING ADORABLE I'M PROBABLY GOING TO PASS OUT DUE TO HER BEAUTY...
> (also I'd buy that controller she's holding too)


When I saw that controller, I first thought it was a trap. But googling the image revealed it to indeed be a girls lol.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 18, 2016)

Touko White said:


> THAT GIRL IS SO FUCKING ADORABLE I'M PROBABLY GOING TO PASS OUT DUE TO HER BEAUTY...
> (also I'd buy that controller she's holding too)


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Game! , The image comes from here from an manga with an anime airing in july


----------



## Touko White (Jun 18, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Game! , The image comes from here from an manga with an anime airing in july


secondary waifu confirmed...


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 18, 2016)

Touko White said:


> secondary waifu confirmed...


THEIF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Touko White (Jun 18, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> THEIF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


but I like her
especially considering she's a playstation person as it seems


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 18, 2016)

Touko White said:


> but I like her
> especially considering she's a playstation person as it seems


But I found out about it before you so you are stealing from ME!!!!
Don't lay a single hand on her (Or Foot or any bodypart)


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Touko White (Jun 18, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> But I found out about it before you so you are stealing from ME!!!!
> Don't lay a single hand on her (Or Foot or any bodypart)


well Touko is my main still but I've learnt it


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 18, 2016)

VinsCool said:


>


meh, it's whatever


----------



## MissingNO123 (Jun 18, 2016)

Spoiler



View attachment 53364


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 18, 2016)

MissingNO123 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 53364


dont trick me like that, I expect blush not an error message


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 18, 2016)

I'd blush heavily if me bf pulls his pants down~


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Touko White (Jun 19, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> View attachment 53422


I am seriously going to die from the pure kawaiiness...


----------



## Feeling it! (Jun 20, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> View attachment 53422







JOJO!!!!!! THIS IS MY LAST KAWAII POST!!!!!


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## MarcelFTW (Aug 24, 2016)

why the f*ck are you guys posting so many trash waifus


----------



## NutymcNuty (Aug 24, 2016)

this when is gbatemp the rule34 subbreddit?


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 24, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> View attachment 60008


Catgrils are ❤


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 26, 2016)

here's another kind of blush, caused by thermal water :


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Aug 26, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 60001


YUru Yuri! <3


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## Ricken (Jun 20, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


>


I find this necro perfectly acceptable


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 20, 2018)

This thread is worth reviving.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 20, 2018)

Ricken said:


> I find this necro perfectly acceptable


yea well, when I noticed it was necroing (because I didnt think it was that old
the thing is that there is another thread like this but younger)
I reported my post telling it wasnt intentional
Received an answer saying "It's EOF, I'll give it a pass"


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 20, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> This thread is worth reviving.


is that... tressfx?


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 20, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> is that... tressfx?


No.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 20, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> No.


lol ik lol
tressfx isnt 2d, its 3d thing
Anyway, the anime I watch (One piece, naruto, fairy tail, pokemon) dont have quality graphics like that
you know, I watch anime that are running the whole years
not those with seasoning episodes system


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 20, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> This thread is worth reviving.


I wish I were pet like her.
Actually, I wish I were a pretty catgirl like her.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 20, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> I wish I were pet like her.
> Actually, I wish I were a pretty catgirl like her.


i have a female cat
maybe you can accomplish your dream through your son/daughter?


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 20, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> I wish I were pet like her.
> Actually, I wish I were a pretty catgirl like her.


We know, Vin, we know.


Noctosphere said:


> i have a female cat
> maybe you can accomplish your dream through your son/daughter?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 20, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> We know, Vin, we know.


damn you
with your black and orange kitten...
I always mistake you for @drenal


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 20, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> We know, Vin, we know.


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 20, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> damn you
> with your black and orange kitten...
> I always mistake you for @drenal


Sakamoto's scarf is red tho


----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 20, 2018)

Ricken said:


> I find this necro perfectly acceptable


Nice necrobump


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 20, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> Nice necrobump


It wasn't him who bumped tho.
Nevertheless, I am glad this got bumped.


----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 20, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> It wasn't him who bumped tho.
> Nevertheless, I am glad this got bumped.


Then who did?


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 20, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> Then who did?


The post above his was the bump.


----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 20, 2018)

Well this isn't such a bad necrobump.


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 20, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> Well this isn't such a bad necrobump.


No, it's not.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 20, 2018)

posting this again since it's cyuteness overload.
I wish I had a pyjama like this :3


----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 20, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> posting this again since it's cyuteness overload.
> I wish I had a pyjama like this :3



fUcKINg wEeB


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 20, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> fUcKINg wEeB


no u


----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 20, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> no u


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 20, 2018)

I'm fine with this.


----------



## drenal (Jun 20, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> damn you
> with your black and orange kitten...
> I always mistake you for @drenal


I don't see much of a resemblance


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 21, 2018)

drenal said:


> I don't see much of a resemblance


ik ik
its just the same mix of color


----------



## jDSX (Jun 21, 2018)

Two talking cats....?


----------



## drenal (Jun 21, 2018)

jDSX said:


> Two talking cats....?


wat


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 21, 2018)

drenal said:


> wat


you and I


----------



## drenal (Jun 21, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> you and I


why tho


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 21, 2018)

drenal said:


> why tho


why what?
you and I are cat
thats pretty much it


----------



## drenal (Jun 21, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> why what?
> you and I are cat
> thats pretty much it


what about smileyhead she has a cat as her avatar too


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 21, 2018)

drenal said:


> what about smileyhead she has a cat as her avatar too


no one care about her


----------



## Seriel (Jun 21, 2018)

smileyhead said:


>


What anime is this from?


----------



## drenal (Jun 22, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> no one care about her


aww that's rude


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 22, 2018)

drenal said:


> aww that's rude


baby yes
baby no


----------



## drenal (Jun 22, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> baby yes
> baby no


wat


----------



## jDSX (Jun 22, 2018)

drenal said:


> wat


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 22, 2018)

Seriel said:


> What anime is this from?


It's from Haiyore! Nyaruko-san W.
Here you go, a useful site: http://saucenao.com


----------



## Seriel (Jun 22, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> It's from Haiyore! Nyaruko-san W.
> Here you go, a useful site: http://saucenao.com


I am aware of that site, but all the times I've tried it in the past it's never worked properly, so i didn't think to use it this time.
Thanks though!


----------

